

Y Combinator Demo Day Brings The Future To Computer History Museum - jedwhite
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/03/y-combinator-demo-day-3/

======
pg
That picture, incidentally, shows what our Mountain View office first looked
like. The room seems so preposterously small. Yet it seemed like a big room in
2006.

------
staunch
At this point it's almost like a proprietary investor-only version of
TechCrunch Disrupt. All they need now is public YC Office Hours, a couple
panel discussions, and a live stream. Charge $3000/per investor and the
"conference" would cover a lot of YC's costs.

------
earbitscom
Hey PG - I always tell other people interested in accelerators that I like
Demo Day being split into three pitches because you get a chance to mingle
with everybody, whereas mingling with 450 people at one event is much harder.
How do you see the change from three 175-person crowds to one larger one
impacting the results of Demo Day?

~~~
pg
There should be more mingling this time, because we're expanding to a full
day. Half the day is breaks between presentations.

~~~
earbitscom
Ah, very cool.

